# SketchUp or hand sketching



## marazinas (12 Dec 2016)

Hey fellows.I am a full-time experienced woodworker with basic SketchUp skills wondering which way to choose going forward - learning Sketchup or hand sketching. What questions would you suggest I raise to myself to make a proper decision?


----------



## Walney Col (12 Dec 2016)

How much of a hassle would it be if having a computer to hand your entire working day was mandatory.


----------



## MattRoberts (12 Dec 2016)

Walney Col":1klhp3fu said:


> How much of a hassle would it be if having a computer to hand your entire working day was mandatory.


Not sure that's strictly true - printers do exist  

As to the original question, I'd ask a couple of things:

1. Which method are you must comfortable using (putting aside your current skill level) 
2. Do you struggle with accuracy when making projects? 

I used to struggle with the second point when making large projects, and it could lead to wasted wood because I had miscalculated a measurement or two. I like the fact that I can design in sketchup and mark precise measurements for whatever I want, whether it's a rail or a tenon shoulder


----------



## marazinas (12 Dec 2016)

I some how find that using SketchUp if I need to make some slight changes in prior steps in a project it is a real time waste, cause you acctualy change the whole project from the beggining. Thats why I feel like learning hand sketcing to create final design by hand before using SketchUp .


----------



## Walney Col (12 Dec 2016)

MattRoberts":etk2jb4v said:


> Walney Col":etk2jb4v said:
> 
> 
> > How much of a hassle would it be if having a computer to hand your entire working day was mandatory.
> ...


You can't make changes to the originaly drawing on a printout.


----------



## Beau (12 Dec 2016)

Hand sketching if you have the skill. Being able to quickly draw some sketches in front of a client would be a big bonus and show artistic flair before you have even touched a piece of wood. Sadly cant myself and use sketchup but it's not the same and lacks a certain something that the graphite on paper offers.


----------



## MrTeroo (12 Dec 2016)

You might find this site useful:

http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/


----------



## MattRoberts (12 Dec 2016)

Walney Col":2ypntdif said:


> MattRoberts":2ypntdif said:
> 
> 
> > Walney Col":2ypntdif said:
> ...


Well, aside from the ability to draw on the print out, the idea is to make changes in sketchup and then print when it's complete.


----------



## morturn (12 Dec 2016)

I hand sketch, and make a storyboard. I can use SketchUp, but it’s not a question of right or wrong, it’s what works for you.


----------



## Brentingby (13 Dec 2016)

Having both skills is very useful. Which one you use depends upon what you need from the drawing. If a hand-drawn sketch can give the info you need, use a pencil. If you need to be able to work out more details, maybe SketchUp is a better choice. With SketchUp you can easily make modifications to parts without having to rub out or redraw what you had. It's also easier to make sure your project is right from any angle and if you need to use your drawing in communication with others, a Sketchup model might be a better choice.

If you need some help learning SketchUp or taking it to the next level, you can do much better than MrTeroo's link.


----------



## marazinas (13 Dec 2016)

Thanks guys for your time to help me with my decision. It did help. I see that I definately need to develope both skills. Sketch Up is great for cabinetry and as the majority of my projects are of this type, I need to learn SketchUp better right now. But I still love the idea of being able to quickly draw some professional sketches right on the spot meeting my clients, as well as finding new shapes for my own portfolio. And for me - hand sketcing is more pleasant, more attractive, more creative and artistic way of visualing my ideas? So now it's time to find the best teachers. Apprentice is ready


----------



## Brentingby (13 Dec 2016)

It's worth noting that you can combine both the hand-drawn sketches and SketchUp so you could start with quick pencil sketches and finish them off in SketchUp if needed.

The original idea for Sketchup was for it to be a digital version of sketching on a fag packet.


----------



## Shultzy (14 Dec 2016)

I agree that sketching in front of clients is a very good way of getting the first designs. Using Sketchup afterwards brings many benefits. Altering designs and sending them to clients electronically in a pdf with questions and answers is much more productive. Sketchup will allow you to tailor pieces, in fine detail, to fit in with standard size timber. It also allows the placing of sheet materials to minimise waste.

If you have any questions about Sketchup there is a wealth of knowledge on this site.


----------



## Ian down london way (15 Dec 2016)

I thought the original purpose of sketchUp was to motivate people to populate google earth with 3D models of buildings.


----------



## Brentingby (15 Dec 2016)

Ian down london way":1suehk7a said:


> I thought the original purpose of sketchUp was to motivate people to populate google earth with 3D models of buildings.



That was the original purpose of Google buying it and releasing a free version. It existed before Google bought it though. It turned out that not enough of the idlers who were using the free version submitted buildings for Google Earth. Instead they were drawing woodworking projects and cars and spaceships and other things that aren't suitable for GE. When they figured that out, they started using other methods to create the 3D content and they sold off SketchUp. They could have killed it like they've done with other applications that no longer met their needs but fortunately Trimble came along.


----------



## Ian down london way (16 Dec 2016)

Ah - I mistakenly thought google had created it in the first place.


----------



## Brentingby (16 Dec 2016)

The original firm was called @Last Software. Some of the developers who worked on SketchUp in those days still work on it.


----------



## mugginsNO1 (1 Feb 2017)

In the long run learning sketchup will probably save time. And if you have to produce drawings for a client to look at, it's a lot more professional looking (and easier to read) if you have it printed out using CAD.


----------



## memzey (16 Feb 2017)

I've had a little play with sketchup but couldn't get on with it. Probably wish that wasn't the case but am bumbling along ok with a notepad and pencil at the moment. Will probably get round to trying it again at some point but seems la bit unnecessary for me right now.


----------



## John15 (16 Feb 2017)

I've never leant to use SketchUp, but manage well with hand sketches on graph paper for the simple design pieces of furniture I make.

John


----------



## Jacob (16 Feb 2017)

Functional sketching or drawing-board work doesn't have to be "good" it just has to useful and/or accurate, as necessary. 
Pencil/paper are essential IMHO. 
Sketchup is just an accessory - with a very steep learning curve which may not be worth the end result! Can't be bothered with it myself.


----------



## Brentingby (16 Feb 2017)

Yes, SketchUp has a steep learning curve for some people. Not everyone has trouble learning how to use it, though. For those people who do, paper and pencil is a good alternative. Even for those who find SketchUp a useful tool, paper and pencil is still essential.


----------

